# Meshuggah DR Strings?



## frankentop (Apr 14, 2011)

Have been reading that Meshuggah use DR strings on their ERGs.
I have had a look at the DR website and although they have lot's of cool looking dayglo sets I can't find anything nearly heavy enough.

Any ideas where I can get my hands on a some heavy DR strings for my eight string?

Thanks!


----------



## Dvaienat (Apr 14, 2011)

frankentop said:


> Have been reading that Meshuggah use DR strings on their ERGs.
> I have had a look at the DR website and although they have lot's of cool looking dayglo sets I can't find anything nearly heavy enough.
> 
> Any ideas where I can get my hands on a some heavy DR strings for my eight string?
> ...


 
DR doesn't make guitar strings above .060 gauge, so you'd have to get some of their bass strings.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 14, 2011)

They make signature sets, so it would be fitting with the rise in people using 8s that they made an 8 string set.


----------



## Danxile (Apr 14, 2011)

WOAH! HOLD ON! Before you start talking about ERG strings from DR i highly recommend you check out the horror story i had with them. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-string-frustration-now-without-all-caps.html


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 14, 2011)

I love DR strings  but they don't make a 8 string set. So dude check otu th enew Ernie Ball 8 string set


----------



## frankentop (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I thought Ernie Ball might be the way forward. 
I use Stringbusters (UK) and they don't sell any EB singles over .70 so I sent them an email to try and convince them to stock the 8 string sets. 
They will be getting them in soon  - would have ordered them from the states but the postage costs are pretty high.
Gotta love the brightness you get from the heavier EB strings, the d'dadarios I have on at the moment sound kinda rubbery on the low end... I am looking for something tight/bright/aggressive. Hopefully EB will fit the bill.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 14, 2011)

frankentop said:


> Yeah, I thought Ernie Ball might be the way forward.
> I use Stringbusters (UK) and they don't sell any EB singles over .70 so I sent them an email to try and convince them to stock the 8 string sets.
> They will be getting them in soon  - would have ordered them from the states but the postage costs are pretty high.
> Gotta love the brightness you get from the heavier EB strings, the d'dadarios I have on at the moment sound kinda rubbery on the low end... I am looking for something tight/bright/aggressive. Hopefully EB will fit the bill.


 

Haha I play on Diardios  or however uou spell it. They are all smooth  But before them i've always played EB strings  

I need to get an ERG  But I just bought a seven


----------



## Daken1134 (Apr 14, 2011)

i use Daddario. they are good strings, their cheap, and they made a guitar string all the way up to an 80. so i order the first 3 strings as packs of single elixirs (11-14-18) then the 28-38-50-66-80 from daddario. they come in packs of 6 i think. thats the best coarse of action ive found. and ive been happy every time


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 14, 2011)

Daken1134 said:


> i use Daddario. they are good strings, their cheap, and they made a guitar string all the way up to an 80. so i order the first 3 strings as packs of single elixirs (11-14-18) then the 28-38-50-66-80 from daddario. they come in packs of 6 i think. thats the best coarse of action ive found. and ive been happy every time


 

 woot for that brand of strings  Get some of those thread maker 


For your health  [Daken's picture]


----------



## frankentop (Apr 14, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Haha I play on Diardios  or however uou spell it. They are all smooth  But before them i've always played EB strings
> 
> I need to get an ERG  But I just bought a seven


 

It is pretty much just the thickest string that sounds rubbery, oh and they make my fingers black! Ever get that?


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Apr 14, 2011)

I used DR strings for a hot sec and I've gotta say, they suck. They're as inconsistent as Marshalls IMO, probably because they're all handmade IDK.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 14, 2011)

AngelVivaldi said:


> I used DR strings for a hot sec and I've gotta say, they suck. They're as inconsistent as Marshalls IMO, probably because they're all handmade IDK.


 
Only experience i have with DR strings on their neon strings  uuhhh dont get those. They don't have good sustain


----------



## frankentop (Apr 14, 2011)

frankentop said:


> It is pretty much just the thickest string that sounds rubbery, oh and they make my fingers black! Ever get that?



Thinking about it, the fact that they made my fingers black probably meant they had oxidized a bit - I guess they had been sitting around on a shelf for some time. Maybe I'll give them another go...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

NatG said:


> DR doesn't make guitar strings above .060 gauge, so you'd have to get some of their bass strings.




This is just outright false. They make plenty of different sets with strings larger than 60. Check out musicians friend.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 14, 2011)

NatG said:


> DR doesn't make guitar strings above .060 gauge, so you'd have to get some of their bass strings.



My band Simoom just got done recording an album being produced by Peter Charell who is the bassist from Trapt. He managed to get me some .065 gauge DR DDT for my drop A on my 27" custom ESP, so they definitely make custom gauges. Ive got a whole box of em right in front of me and they are awesome! And even though Trapt is hard rock, Pete is an incredible metal producer and engineer by the way.


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 14, 2011)

I use DR strings on all my Guitars and Basses. 

They are fantastic strings. Great feel, great sound, blah blah blah.

Of course I also hate D'addario strings. Don't like the feel of them and I find they wear out super fast. 

I used EB Slinkys for 8 years but the First time I tried a DR Extra Life string it was no looking back. 

I'm using the Neon's now. They work outstanding for me. But strings are so subjective. I have no sustain problems with them.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 14, 2011)

Using DRs on both my electrics with no issues. I prefer em' over Ernie Balls.


----------



## Jarabowa (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know if they still use DR strings, but if you check out this video lesson they did, they use .09 - .46, with a .52, and a bass string on the low .70, so they could be using DR. They mention it around 1:25.



I know this is redundant, since this has been subject has been totally beaten to death, but I just happened to be watching these videos a couple days ago.


----------



## Aerospace274 (Apr 14, 2011)

If you guys would just go to the Meshuggah website, you'd know they use Dunlop strings!


----------



## Jarabowa (Apr 15, 2011)

Aerospace274 said:


> If you guys would just go to the Meshuggah website, you'd know they use Dunlop strings!



Touche sir.


----------



## theclap (Apr 18, 2011)

Aerospace274 said:


> If you guys would just go to the Meshuggah website, you'd know they use Dunlop strings!



I was going to write this. I've been reading a lot of people using/switching to dunlops. When they came out I honestly thought they would just sound like shit coming from dunlop who can only get picks right, lol jk.

As for the DR problem. Shitty orders happen, everyone gets a fuck up. I have had problems so severe that I would never want to use any of those companies again if i went off just one incident like this. 

I actually prefer DRs on my low-end strings and then for the top 3 ill go ernie ball slinky. If you get the tension right, i think the DRs stay nice and tight sounding compared to some other strings but they tend to dull in sound more quickly. 

It's also real fun to go to Guitar Center or Sam Ash and watch them try and figure out how to sell you a 7 or 8 string set of strings. Usually when I go to buy a set of 7's the kids at my local music store will burrow around in the single strings bin for 5-10 minutes, followed by searching through every string set in the store. Eventually he'll just pull one out of a real odd place somewhere in the store and hand it to me for free. Now they started ordering sets specifically for me after telling them guitar center doesn't have this problem.


----------



## Werwolf999 (Apr 22, 2011)

Use an Elixir 0.75 myself. Sounds fine in E and F#.


----------



## guitarzombie (Apr 28, 2011)

Well here's a little something:
Schecter Guitars 8 String Decimators

Ernie Ball manufactures them, but back in the day they were made by S.I.T


----------



## shredguitar7 (Apr 28, 2011)

I use Curt Mangan strings and i really like them. the guy used to work for EB i think. they sounds great and are very bright. and they make custom sets. you gotta order a whole box but they also make coated ones like elixir but with a thinner coating which works just as well for me. cuz i have super dragon acid sweat. i get them from my local guitar shop and they have my name on the pack and everything. pretty cool company. just my two cents


----------

